# 2nd dnp run. (10 days at 2 caps...) -- LOG



## Motivated

alright guys going to start my 2nd dnp. my last dnp run ended at the end of november. I lost like 2-3 lbs . it was a miserable fail.. you can find my log if you want. I believe i was the one of the rare people to have t3 levels  crashed.  but now i am on t3 so lets see what the deal is.

Also im not running any claritin like i did last dnp cycle, i think that claritin made me more lethargic than i should have been.


 2-21-15

Started  my DNP dose  of 2 caps last night at 1 AM (2-21) . i felt hotter than usual. and in middle of night i was hot i opened my windows. It is -6 degrees F outside here. got like 4 hours of sleep actually.  but i think it is because my source puts an energy blend in it that kept me awake not sure. 


here is my before photo....(better before photo than my last run... i put on some size my last dnp run .. muscle and fat.....)








arms are 18.2 inches when flexed unpumped at the peak of bicep....

5 foot 10.5 and 199-200 pounds


----------



## NbleSavage

In for the log. I'm suspicious as to your feeling hot last night after your first two capsules - I'd guess placebo - however keep an eye on your body temp (I took my temp daily when I last ran DNP) to make sure you're tolerating well. You know the rest (Gatorade or Pedialyte, carb intake, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

im in good luck bud


----------



## Stevethedream

Hope you have better luck this time around bud. So good luck and looking forward to following your log.


----------



## jyoung8j

Good luck!! It's hell but is so great..lol


----------



## Motivated

thanks everyone. Just finishing up day 3. Just took 2 caps a few minutes ago. so technically day 3 is begining right now since i started at night lol...


so day 1 - 2 caps all at once
day 2 - 2 caps all at once
day 3 2 caps all at once (just took it right now)

I am hotter than usual and sweat more than usual. I havent sweated much in the gym in a while but i sweated more than usual these past 2 days. strength is still there... actually got a little stronger but its only been 2 days lol. HOWEVER, even though my strength is good, its only been 2 days and my gym friend said i look smaller , that my shoulders are flat.  

But i know its just the reduced food intake and  dnp and t3. so im not worried.


but im very functional. 

my roommate was complaining that my room was cold, lol poor guy. but i slept nice... feet and hands are warm.. i sleep good... with windows open



3 days down... 7 more to go!!!! but i may do  3 caps on the last 2 days so that i only have 5 days to go. because honestly the sides arent that bad. sweating and hotness, not even lethargic. feel slightly tired but thats it...


calories are 2500.... i was bulking on 3800ish calories before and struggled to put on weight...(but i also was on tren...) and absolutely was sick of eating food.. so i said **** it.  iv been bulking for 10 weeks and bodyfat is a little high so mind as well  do a quick cut since i dont crave food.


----------



## Motivated

NbleSavage said:


> In for the log. I'm suspicious as to your feeling hot last night after your first two capsules - I'd guess placebo - however keep an eye on your body temp (I took my temp daily when I last ran DNP) to make sure you're tolerating well. You know the rest (Gatorade or Pedialyte, carb intake, etc.)
> 
> Good luck!


yea definitely bro. i even put himalayan salt in my water.  my carb source is just bannanas or potatoes.  and protein source is chicken breast. my fat intake is very low (just fish oil) because i need all the carbs and protein i can get. no room for fat.


but i dont think it was a placbo because i sweated after taking 2 caps all at once that night lol. unless it was just me being nervous about the dnp lol and giving myself anxiety .


----------



## Motivated

day 4. just took 2 caps... 

so far so good. no lethargy. 

sides=cravings, increased sweating... sweating alot more. i was in class and forehead was sweating lol.


strength is still good. look a little flatter but i know its just temporarily, 



Also i may extend my dnp cycle, and buy more dnp. because 2 caps and only sides so far are increased sweating, and cravings. very tolerable...  more tolerable then last cycle.. but then again im heavier.. and also not taking claritin... and also on t3


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Nice........ Man
and yeah first day was not placebo. If the stuff's good then 200mg is gonna make u sweat on day1. 
Lucky bastard u get cold weather out there... My place its like 30C. I struggle at night. In winters ull get really good sleeps though.
Good Luck with ur cycle man...
Live to tell the Tale.


----------



## Motivated

DNP-DAWG said:


> Nice........ Man
> and yeah first day was not placebo. If the stuff's good then 200mg is gonna make u sweat on day1.
> Lucky bastard u get cold weather out there... My place its like 30C. I struggle at night. In winters ull get really good sleeps though.
> Good Luck with ur cycle man...
> Live to tell the Tale.


haha thanks man. yea they canceled my classes in college due to it being negative 20 something degrees 2 weeks ago. its cold as hell at the moment.


----------



## Motivated

day 5... took 2 caps just now.. just hotter than usual. had a great gym session surprisingly...  im starting to think i got a bad batch of dnp from my source and it may be a little underdosed. (saming same batch as first run) going to do 3 caps tomorrow.  i feel fine.


----------



## Motivated

day 6. just took 3 caps. all at once a few hours ago. felt a little hotter but still feeling fine...  but from my experience i know that the dnp sides will build up for the next 2 days so  going to just stay at 3 caps till im out....


----------



## Motivated

so i decided to step on the scale this morning  after i took a massive shit and before i ate anything and it said i was 191.4 lbs. holy shit!! =D !!!!! im guessing  half of this weight is due to me being depleted since im eating like 1,000-1500 calories less than i was. ( i was bulking before this and jumped straight into a cut... was bulking on 4k calories on tren and had little appetite and struggled to put on weight so i said **** it im not lean, i gainde lots of strength the past 8 weeks so let me just run dnp again cut.... now im  on dnp at 2500-2900 calories) 

finally some progress. last dnp run my weight didnt go down for shit.   im also on a 500 calorie defict +50 mcg t3 .  the real results will show when i finish the dnp run...  im guessing alot of this weight is just water weight from dnp depleting me. so we will have to wait for the end to see the results....


----------



## Motivated

took 3 caps again today..  energy was down more than usual. slightly more warmer. but still manageable... like i have to piss right now but im to lazy to get out of bed.  just have my gallon jug of water and and sipping it feeling tired.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Lol man......
Those zombie like days on dnp....
LOL.....
I get really nice bowel movements on dnp......
Doe anyone else also get that.....
LOL......


----------



## Motivated

Yea i shit 3x a day on dnp lol. Also ****. Taking 3 caps 2x  days in a row was a mistake. Im getting an anxiety attack i think.   Heart rate is up for some reason.  And i feel  like im floating... Like the heat isnt bad. Just my heart rate is up and im afraid... 


Like i feel fine. Just suddenly im starving and heart is beating fast.  Now i know i can eat 600-800 cals and feel better butni refuse. Then all this sufferinf woild be for nothing. Its like my body is craving food so bad that o feel weak and heart is beating fast . Idk. 

Im afraid lol. I wanna cuddle with my dog but he will keep me hot 

Taking 2 caps tomorrow.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Lol....
Your heart rate will keep you up at night rather than the heat. You'll be panting like a dog after half an hour of doggy style with ur gf or wife. Well i did.....!!!!
How many days are u planning.....
I say cruise on 400mg a day for a week or two.....and yeah keep cals down....u shouldn't feel much sides.....and accomplish your goals..... 
You did get my PM ,right?????
LOL


----------



## Motivated

Ok im good now. Just had a mini 1300-1500 calorie binge.  Just the cravings were messing with me...needless to say.. Startinf ec stack tomorrow ...  Ended up having 3900 calories today. (Normally eat 2500ish..)Ate almost a bag of doritoes. 


Ill just eat 500 cals less tomorrow and 500 cals saturday and a little cardio to undo the damage. Ill take epederine. Havent been taking it all this dnp run.


----------



## Motivated

Also i didnt check my pms bro.. Ill check in a bit..

Also i know this is a myspace angle but damn my abs suddenly sort or came back (with the right angle and lighting)








Gotta stay on track!!!


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Let the water clear after ur cycle and you'll see an abs erection.....
LOL


----------



## Stevethedream

Good job bud! Keep up the great work. AWESOME  to see your actually having some results this time. Good luck bud.


----------



## Motivated

just took 2 caps....  woke up feeling back to normal(heart was beating that fast) 

I i only have 2 more caps left of crystal dnp. but i checked the tracking for my 125 mg yellow magic dnp (powder) and it should arrive monday. so tomorrow im going to take 2 caps... then sunday ill be off dnp... and monday ill start the  powder dnp... im determined to get shredded. the sides are not bad at 2 caps.. 3 caps is where shit gets real and i have no energy and heart races...  but 2 caps is perfect dose.... lets see how the powder dnp compares to the crystal... (i should start the powder dnp either monday or tuesday. thats when it is scheduled to arrive)

also strength is still good... im drained in the gym but i still am able to push myself with longer rest times and still lift some heavy weight.

i think it is because of my carb intake. im still getting 300-325g carbs on DNP.... and my fats are like 7G a day lol. and 200g protein...

if my fats were higher and carbs were lower i bet my strength would go down... the carbs are keeping me going. my last run dnp i had a little more fats and i was so lethargic but i also was taking clariitin so that could be it.


yes super low fats arent healthy. this is just temporarily since im on dnp...


----------



## Motivated

just took my last 2 caps of crystal dnp.... my powder "yellow magic" dnp should arrive monday or tuesday and i will start it then. (ill start with 250 mg of it since its more potent and people report more sides). the tablets of yellow magic powder dnp is dosed at 125 mg per pill.. so whenever it arrives(monday or tuesday) ill start it at 250 mg...) and wait 3 days then bump to most likely  375 mg and stay at that dose... 



what i noticed is the past 2 days  i have been breathing heavy. which has been annoying. and throat has been very dry.  iv been getting like 4-5 hours of sleep to and surprisingly im not that tired.... dont know why my body just keeps waking up... not even to piss. just wakes up on its own.


but strength in the gym is still here. actually got a rep stronger than last week...


----------



## Motivated

Damn. Was itching my arm and noticed redness and like a bump. Hoping its not an allergix reaction because i have no health insurance.

Gonna take claritin


----------



## Motivated

luckily the redness and bump went away overnight. waiting on my yellow magic dnp (powder) to arrive. will continue the log then. i suppose ill take my weight tomorrow. but im sure it will be inaccurate due to me drinking 1 cup of water every time i wake up (due to dryness in throat) but ill take the weight anyways..


----------



## Motivated

stepped on the scale... 187.2lbs  
 so i took 20 caps of 250 mg crystal dnp to acheive this weight loss. ( 199-200 to 187.2lbs) plus its only been 2-3 days since i last took dnp.



still waiting for my yellow magic powder dnp to arrive...

ill start the log back up once it arrives...


very pleased with my results.. 

200 lbs to 187 lbs ... in just 10 days practically..  granted im sure some of this is glycogen loss and water loss but still cant all be from glycogen haha. also i did not lose ANY strength. i did not gain any strength either but i didnt lose any.... felt like shit in the gym but i pushed through.

if i can get down to 175 pounds ill be a happy camper. then i  will probably  just enjoy life and cut the old fashion way.. well with AAS of course. but just a simple 500 calorie deficit and test/tren. so i can slowly lose weight and also gain some strength. may even throw anadrol in at 50 mg  to help with appetite suppression and strength since i hear people  say they have no appetite on anadrol..


----------



## Motivated

So my other dnp arrived but im not going to start it till next friday.  Because my throat is very sore nose burns. And is runny. So i just want to get over my sickness first



Weight is 186.8lbs!!


Pic taken after i binged on oreos. 

Ill continue log next friday and update with pics because im still holding water and feeling flat







Also i deadlifted 535lbs for 4 reps. But the previous week i got it for 6 reps. So a tiny bit strength loss.



But jesus almost 15lbs loss in like a week. Lets see how much of this water when i raise my calories  a little bit this week and inflate again..



Throat is super dry. Not sure if its the dnp or im just sick or maybe both. Very sore...


----------



## Motivated

199-200lbs - 186ish lbs 3 days after dnp.. But still holding water and feeling flat.


'Ake me want to keep going but but throat is just to sore to continue and insominia is bad. Resuming dnp in 8 days


----------



## Stevethedream

Throat issue is definitely due to the dnp. I had the same exact side effect while running the yellow devil. Sore throat almost ever single day. Looking good bro. Good job!


----------



## Motivated

thx bro. what did you do for the sore throat. it is so annoying. i woke up a few times last night because throat was a little ticklish and coughed. but also painful to cough. this shit is the worse =/

but its sort of a blessing and a curse right now because its 4 pm and all i had today was 2 cans of tuna (44G protein and 200 calories)just annoys my throat to swallow food.


hoping this sore throat goes away soon. its so annoying


----------



## Stevethedream

I just kind of toughened it out bud. I know how extremely irratating and painful it can especially while trying to eat. I was taking sore throat drops which only helped a little bit but at least relieved some pain. Also I drank ice ice cold water and Gatorade throughout the whole day.


----------



## Devil24777

how much t3 do you take per day?


----------



## ko4play

excellent log man. You knw you got great results when you look bigger in the after pic yet you are massively lighter AND depleted as hell. I also am getting the sore throat I'm on my first DNP run.


----------

